# Benny.



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

He's been gone since 2000, but I still miss him. 

:halogsd:R.I.P. Benny:halogsd:


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

I still miss my Sofie. 
**R.I.P SOFIE**


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

ripsofie said:


> I still miss my Sofie.
> **R.I.P SOFIE**



I'm sorry

:halogsd:R.I.P. Sofie:halogsd:


----------



## TED MEYER (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to all


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Missed but not forgotten, untill we see them again! :angel:


----------

